# Pee smell EVERYWHERE! :(



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Hi
So snowy had a few accidents many weeks / months ago and I did get her seen by the vet and all is well now...

But even though I've cleaned the bedroom many times the stench / smell of pee is still there on the bed/ mattress where she pee'd!
I can smell it when I'm near the bed 
I've cleaned the room multiple times thoroughly since then and the bed (changed sheets, cleaned etc) but it's still there!
I don't know what to do! 

Help...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi KK, you need a strong stain remover containing enzymes.

Biotex stain remover should be sufficient, make up a solution with water according to the instructions on the box. Do not use hot water, as it will kill the enzymes which digest the urine. Use tepid (lukewarm) water.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Tex-St...37&sr=8-3&keywords=biotex+stain+remover+spray

You will need a laundry scrubbing brush to give the bed and the mattress a thorough going over. You must ensure the solution gets right into the fabric. Then stand the bed and the mattress on their sides, and leave uncovered for a couple of days until they are dry before you use them again. If you use them damp they may get mould in them.

If Biotex doesn't cure the smell of the mattress you could try this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLOROX-U...h=item2131ba77ed:g:SbMAAOSwnHZYl1nx:rk:1:pf:0

Unfortunately it can be difficult to get rid of the smell of cat urine completely from a mattress, particularly with old stains. Some people find they have to throw away the stained mattress and buy a new one. But it's always worth having a good go at cleaning it.

Buy a cheap non-rustling waterproof mattress cover to protect your mattress, especially if you have to end up buying a new mattress. I put them on all the beds in my house, just in case one of my cats were ever to pee or vomit on one of the beds.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATERPROOF-MATTRESS-PROTECTOR-ANTI-ALLERGY-TERRY-100-COTTON-BED-COVER-ALL-SIZE/283032851147?_trkparms=aid=555017&algo=PL.CASSINI&ao=1&asc=55148&meid=adfa4a80f3454799bd767a4232852009&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&&itm=283032851147&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Hi KK, you need a strong stain remover containing enzymes.
> 
> Biotex stain remover should be sufficient, make up a solution with water according to the instructions on the box. Do not use hot water, as it will kill the enzymes which digest the urine. Use tepid (lukewarm) water.
> 
> ...


Does biotex work for pee smells too or only stains?

I saw this one on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01LY5QF6L/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A3VOKLID2U8LKU&psc=1

Have you tried biotex?
You're sure it works for smells?

Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KoolK said:


> Does biotex work for pee smells too or only stains?
> 
> I saw this one on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01LY5QF6L/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A3VOKLID2U8LKU&psc=1
> ...


I choose Bio Tex because it is excellent at getting rid of stale cat urine smells and stains. It also has quite a pleasant smell, which I can tolerate.

IME most of the sprays made specifically for removing pet urine, smell of nasty synthetic scent, which makes me feel nauseous.

I've never used "Envil", the make you linked to, but I wouldn't be surprised if it smells similar to e.g. Simple Solution, UrineOff etc, which I hate the smell of.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I choose Bio Tex because it is excellent at getting rid of stale cat urine smells and stains. It also has quite a pleasant smell, which I can tolerate.
> 
> IME most of the sprays made specifically for removing pet urine, smell of nasty synthetic scent, which makes me feel nauseous.
> 
> I've never used "Envil", the make you linked to, but I wouldn't be surprised if it smells similar to e.g. Simple Solution, UrineOff etc, which I hate the smell of.


Fair enough .

I'll order biotex from Amazon to check it out and will let you know @chillminx

Anyone know any others that are good at taking stains out and getting rid of smell?

Thanks


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I choose Bio Tex because it is excellent at getting rid of stale cat urine smells and stains. It also has quite a pleasant smell, which I can tolerate.
> 
> IME most of the sprays made specifically for removing pet urine, smell of nasty synthetic scent, which makes me feel nauseous.
> 
> I've never used "Envil", the make you linked to, but I wouldn't be surprised if it smells similar to e.g. Simple Solution, UrineOff etc, which I hate the smell of.


Does it work on matteress'?
That's where the smell & stains are.

Let me know ASAP please....

Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KoolK said:


> Does it work on matteress'?
> That's where the smell & stains are.
> 
> Let me know ASAP please....
> ...


You can try it on a soiled mattress but it depends how badly stained it is. If it has been soiled over and over again with cat pee over a period of time it is fairly unlikely you will get rid of the smell completely. Many people find they have to throw out the mattress and buy a new one.

But it's worth a try, to clean it.

You will need to put a lot of BioTex on, make the stains soaking wet, and then scrub the stains thoroughly with a laundry scrubbing brush. You'll need a lot of elbow grease.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charles-Be...8950&sr=8-15&keywords=laundry+scrubbing+brush

Then rinse off the Biotex and leave the mattress uncovered and standing on its side for several days until it's completely dry. If you cover it up before it's dry you risk it going mouldy.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> You can try it on a soiled mattress but it depends how badly stained it is. If it has been soiled over and over again with cat pee over a period of time it is fairly unlikely you will get rid of the smell completely. Many people find they have to throw out the mattress and buy a new one.
> 
> But it's worth a try, to clean it.
> 
> ...


Is biotex an enzume cleaner?

Thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KoolK said:


> Is biotex an enzume cleaner?
> 
> Thank you


Yes.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-tex-St...ie=UTF8&qid=1549664939&sr=8-4&keywords=biotex


----------



## Ibneen (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes Enzyme cleaners does wonders


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> You can try it on a soiled mattress but it depends how badly stained it is. If it has been soiled over and over again with cat pee over a period of time it is fairly unlikely you will get rid of the smell completely. Many people find they have to throw out the mattress and buy a new one.
> 
> But it's worth a try, to clean it.
> 
> ...


Got the biotex
Do I put the biotex into the bucket of water, mix and then soak mattress?
Or do I soak and add dry biotex in top?

Thanks


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

@chillminx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KoolK said:


> @chillminx


Mix up a solution of Bio Tex with lukewarm water according to the instructions on the box. Stir well so the powder dissolves. I don't think you'll need a bucketful, a bowlful should do. Then dip a clean cloth in the solution, wring it out and sponge the soiled parts of the mattress, making them quite wet but not dripping wet (or it will never dry).


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Mix up a solution of Bio Tex with lukewarm water according to the instructions on the box. Stir well so the powder dissolves. I don't think you'll need a bucketful, a bowlful should do. Then dip a clean cloth in the solution, wring it out and sponge the soiled parts of the mattress, making them quite wet but not dripping wet (or it will never dry).


Oops made dripping wet
Oh well I'll air out the room
Thanks will do that for the other one I am yet to do.
Oh and I users huge bucket! Oops
Thanks


----------



## RufusBiteUs (Feb 8, 2019)

As much as I hate to say it, if it's in a mattress, there's no hope.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

RufusBiteUs said:


> As much as I hate to say it, if it's in a mattress, there's no hope.


You mean the urine or the fact it's soaked with the enzyme cleaner + water solution now?


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Mix up a solution of Bio Tex with lukewarm water according to the instructions on the box. Stir well so the powder dissolves. I don't think you'll need a bucketful, a bowlful should do. Then dip a clean cloth in the solution, wring it out and sponge the soiled parts of the mattress, making them quite wet but not dripping wet (or it will never dry).


I've cleaned both mattresses best I could.
They are still damp sort of
I've dried them the best I could too & opened all windows after standing them up against the wall.

I realised I soaked it so much that it went through to the other side too and onto the carpet ... (Great!)

What should I do after soaking it?

Hopefully they both dry & the smells gone!

How long until they're fully dry do you think?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would give it at least 3 or 4 days to dry, but preferably a week if you can. It shouldn't have harmed the carpet as long as you mopped it up sharpish with towels.

Did you scrub the stains on the mattresses with a laundry brush?


----------



## RufusBiteUs (Feb 8, 2019)

KoolK said:


> You mean the urine or the fact it's soaked with the enzyme cleaner + water solution now?


The urine smell. If you lived in a dry environment where it never rains, you might stand it up outside for a year.....But other than, I just don't think so. Mattress protector for the next mattress. 
And you might get used to it and it not bother you. But a fresh nose probably smell it a year from now. 
It's a mattress, you just can't scrub/clean the inside of it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @RufusBiteUs - what you say is very true - unfortunately.  It is very hard indeed to get rid of the smell of cat pee from a mattress no matter what one uses. Particularly stale urine that has soaked in and dried.

@KoolK - if this does not work, I do recommend you throw out the mattresses and buy new ones, and as Rufus says, fit them with waterproof mattress protectors as soon as you get them. Protectors are not expensive and are worth every penny to save your mattress..


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> I would give it at least 3 or 4 days to dry, but preferably a week if you can. It shouldn't have harmed the carpet as long as you mopped it up sharpish with towels.
> 
> Did you scrub the stains on the mattresses with a laundry brush?


Oh ok
Yes I did


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Update @chillminx

Checked on both mattresses and they seem dryer now. Just the bottom are still wet probably because water moved to bottom once I stood them up.

Will leave for another few days and will only use once fully dry & if smell is gone.

Thanks


----------



## Ibneen (Feb 9, 2019)

A lot of Cat parents have said Vinegar and baking soda (if I'm correct) does work well too 

Other suggestions are 

- Vinegar 
- Natures Mircale 
- White Vinegar 
- Urineoff 
- Alcohol 
- Powair 
- Simple Solution 

Hope this helps!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Ibneen - the problem with most of the things you list is that they smell horrible!

Using malt vinegar or white vinegar will make your house smell like a fish and chip shop! :Yuck Who wants their mattress to smell like a fish and chip shop? Eeugh!

Simple Solution and UrineOff smell of nasty synthetic scents and the chemicals which triggered my asthma worse also made my OH feel nauseous, Neither of them are anything like as effective for removing old urine stains as Bio Tex.

Alcohol is toxic to cats and must be dry before the cat goes near it. I have used Surgical Spirit in the past but stopped needing to use it when I discovered the powers of Bio Tex Stain Remover.

I have never used Powair or Nature's Miracle, so they may be very good. They would need to smell OK for me to use them though.

A good cleaner for everyday use is "Fizzion" as it has a really nice fresh smell which does not linger like the nasty synthetic chemical scents. But it's quite expensive as it has to be imported from the USA. Worth every penny though. It wouldn't get a badly stained mattress clean, a heavy duty stain remover like Bio Tex is needed for that. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fizzion-156-8880-Remover-Bottle-Refills/dp/B07JWKGFPM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1550879912&sr=8-3&keywords=fizzion+pet+stain+&+odour+remover


----------

